
Why There Will Never Be a Pi 9 - slowhand09
https://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/eben-upton-on-the-raspberry-pis-industrial-crossover-and-why-there-will-never-be-a-pi-9
======
kozak
Well, so why not? The title seems misleading. While it may be that the
performance is not going to improve by the factor of 40 five more times, there
will still be iterations based on different SoC platforms.

~~~
slowhand09
It's about the move from 28-nm process to 40-nm process. "I think it’s
relevant to think in terms of how much is left. How much for a given thermal
footprint? We’ve come a factor of 40 [in the Pi’s computing power from the
first Pi to the Pi 4]. There’s not another factor of 40 left, which means
you’ve come through more than half this process...."-Eben Upton

